# Need help removing KGB\Mpk.exe



## ravendaymon (Dec 14, 2007)

I have used three spyware progs in the last hour, each says they have found and eliminated "FreeKGB Keylogger", but upon every reboot there it sits looking at me in the system tray. It has no right-click options, and i can also see it is Process explorer.

If I suspend it in process exp. it freezes whatever IE window I have open until I restart it.

I appreciate the Help. I am sick of using useless spyware removal programs. I asked for a refund on the prog I did buy. I will donate that amount to TSG if you guys can help. Thanks so much.

Heres my HiJackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:35:48 PM, on 12/14/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
C:\Program Files\KGB\Mpk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music Manager\MEMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSpyware v3.8\Scanner.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\OWNER.YOUR-D26EF63B94\DESKTOP\TOOL BOX\PROCEXP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Download Manager Browser Helper Object - {19C8E43B-07B3-49CB-BFFC-6777B593E6F8} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\fluxDVD\DOWNLO~1\XEBDLH~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShowWnd] ShowWnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ChrisTV Agent] "C:\Program Files\ChrisTV Lite\ChrisTV_Agent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cctray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [tunebite.exe] C:\Program Files\tunebite\tunebite.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [Mpk.exe] C:\Program Files\KGB\Mpk.exe
O4 - Startup: MEMonitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\V CAST Music Manager\MEMonitor.exe
O4 - Startup: WordWeb.lnk = C:\Program Files\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.gateway.com
O16 - DPF: WMP10ctrl - http://www.cinemanow.com/WMP10ctrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1183239168421
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE74A05D-ED12-473A-97F8-85FB0E2F479F} (dlControl.UserControl1) - http://www.cinemanow.com/dlControl_3_6.CAB
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: CaCCProvSP - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe


----------

